# [CUPS] Erste Seite Papierfach X, Folgeseiten Papierfach Y

## dragonos

Hallo,

ist es möglich die erste Seite auf Papierfach X und alle Folgeseiten aus Papierfach Y drucken zu lassen?

Konkret geht es um den Drucker Oki C5400DN, für den Oki auch ein PPD-File anbietet.

Die Funktion wird benötigt um z.B. die Erste Seite auf Firmenpapier zu drucken und alle Folgeseiten auf Normalpapier.

Ist dies einfach zu realisieren, bzw. hat jemand genauerer Informationen?

Gruß,

dragonos

----------

## LinuxTom

Dieser Thread ist zwar schon ein wenig älter, aber: Wurde eine Lösung gefunden?

----------

## Finswimmer

Threadfledderer  :Wink: 

Du könntest es in ne PS Datei umwandeln, dann die erste Seite absplitten. Diese druckst du mit Fach X. Den Rest mit Fach Y. 

Das geht dann am Besten mit zwei Druckern die andere Standardeinstellungen haben.

Tobi

----------

## LinuxTom

Und das soll ich meiner Freundin antun? Dann ist es viel einfacher erst die erste Seite zu drucken und dann beim zweiten Mal alle restlichen aus einem anderen Papierfach. Aber trotzdem Danke.

----------

## Finswimmer

Nein! Das machst du für sie  :Wink: 

Du erstellst ihr einen Drucker XY, der das als PS oder auch PDF Datei nach /tmp/druck speichert.

Ein Skript o.ä. schaut dann, ob in /tmp/druck/ was liegt. Wenn ja, splittet er es so wie ich es gesagt habe und löscht die (temporäre) Datei dann.

Sollte relativ schnell gemacht sein, mit Quick & Dirty.

Tobi

----------

## NightDragon

Wärs dann nicht sinnvoller ein entsprechendes Makro zu schreiben in der jeweiligen Anwendung?

Mit Symbol in die Leiste gelegt.

Dieses druckt Seite 1 auf Papierfach X aus und den Rest auf Y.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *NightDragon wrote:*   

> Wärs dann nicht sinnvoller ein entsprechendes Makro zu schreiben in der jeweiligen Anwendung?
> 
> Mit Symbol in die Leiste gelegt.
> 
> Dieses druckt Seite 1 auf Papierfach X aus und den Rest auf Y.

 

Naja. Aber je univereller desto besser. Der eine Arbeit mit LaTex, der andere mit oowriter oder auch oocalc...

Tobi

----------

## NightDragon

Mag sein, dann müsste es aber Cups können.

Einen Ordner mit Polling zu überwachen o. ä. ist für mich gesehen auch keine saubere Lösung.

Ernsthaft gesehen ist vermutlich schneller ein Makro geschrieben (oder aufgezeichnet) (sei es in Openoffice wie sonst wo), als ein Script. Und man frage sich, was passiert wenn 3 Aufträge im Ordner landen...

Ist einfach Geschmackssache...

----------

## SvenFischer

In KDE gibt es eine Option Vorspan/Nachspann m Druckerdialog, evtl. kann man da etwas schrauben?

----------

## LinuxTom

Aber da wird vor dem Druckauftrag etwas abgesendet und danach. Nicht dazwischen.

----------

